# Anyone seen a ghost...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

... or anything that can't be easily explained?

I saw one about 4 months ago and up till that point I had a healthy scepticism of all things supernatural... I'm struggling to explain. I can offer reasons, but none seem black and whte to me... :-/


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> ... but none seem black and whte to me... :-/


... sure it wasn't Wak and TTotal together Â ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I saw a ghost outside my mums house when I was waving my husband off as he was leaving the house about 12 years ago.

The ghost hovered across the front door not fast, not slow. It was a pure white shadow. No face, nothing.

I came upstairs confronted my mum who said I looked really white in my face and then I told her what I was positively sure I had seen.

To this day, I still believe that was a ghost. And remember it very clearly even to day what it looked like and if I saw one again I would know for sure what one would look like.

I wasn't drunk either.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kate and I have both experienced too many things to remain sceptical, as we both used to be.

Can't explain it. [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Spooky.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I had a team of guys re-organising stock in a warehouse on nights and it was in this warehouse at about 3am that it occurred.

As I went down a particular aisle, I got the strangest feeling that I was being watched... I couldn't shake it at all. Anyway as always my rational mind took over and I tried to shake it off.

As I continued further down the aisle, it got cold very cold... my breath was condensing in front of me. It was cold outside but NOT that cold. The hair on my neck and arms then straight on end. I was getting freaked now!

I took a deep breath and continued. A few hours earlier, I had found some stock that had been dumped at the rear of a side aisle and I went down this aisle to retrieve it.

As I bent down to pick up the first box, I suddenly got more frightened than ever before and found I couldn't stand up or turn my head... I was literally frozen to the spot...

I MADE myself stand up and turn around... to find nothing there at all. My breath as still visible and it had got VERY cold. I dumped the box and went back down the aisle.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I did the same again, bent down to pick up a box and was rooted to the spot...

I then made myself stand up and turn around... this was made easier because I had just done it.

As I turned around, stood in front of me was an old woman, normal to look at except for deep black sockets where her eyes should have been.

She neither said nor did anything... just stood there "looking" at me. I was totally freaked and placed my hands over my eyes and rubbing them and took and deep breath... I was going to have to walk past her to get out.

I took my hands away and "she" had gone. The warehouse was not cold anymore... I didn't stop and moved away quickly.

A few weeks later, a couple of other guys were working in the same place at the same time and came to find me... the hairs on the arms were both stood on end and their skin was freezing cold. Neither would work down there again. They didn't see anything but they were still freaked out!!

Now I had done a 36 hour nonstop shift and I put it all down to tiredness... up until the other guys were freaked...

Now I just don't know!! :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Holly shit! . That has freaked me just reading that NuTTs :-/.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Our brains are very powerful and can generate visions and illusions that are not present. Ideas come out from your brain that are so vivid, but makes you think they were real.

Another name for this is called parnoia!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Another name for this is called parnoia! Â


But only if they're *not* out to get you..... 

Never seen one - but have an open mind on the subject.

Ditto Ufos, mind reading etc etc etc. Less than 100 years ago it was 'known' that if you travelled at more than 40mph(?) you would suffocate.
Before that it was 'known' that the world was flat.
And that the Sun went round the Earth.

Who knows what we will 'know' tomorrow?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

UFOs exist!

Unidentified Flying Objects... anything that flies and you don't know what it is, is a UFO.

Little green aliens in their spaceships... well that's a different story... ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nick,

That was my suggestion initially. I was tired, etc. I was quite happy to accept this until 2 other men were freaked in the same spot without knowing what I knew... :-/



> Our brains are very powerful and can generate visions and illusions that are not present. Ideas come out from your brain that are so vivid, but makes you think they were real.
> 
> Another name for this is called parnoia! Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I quite believe you Mark. Had some things happen to me which just can't be explained (Hard for an Engineer to take).

I think (as someone else said) there is still a lot we don't know about and is yet to be discovered.

James.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I have an analytical mind and try to quantify & qualify everything. BUT I also have an open mind...

I'd love to see the video of the Russian cold war research into ESP, etc.


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

> ... or anything that can't be easily explained?


Funnily enough for the first time in 31 years I saw something a few weeks ago that freaked me out. Normally Iâ€™m very sceptical about such things.

Iâ€™m having a casual chat with a few of the team members in the large top-floor meeting room, when a small cupboard door blows open. It was a windy day and people instantly made jokes about it being a ghost.. so I thought nothing of it.

One of the guyâ€™s walkâ€™s up to it and closes it properly, weird how it locks shut into place and more ghost jokes were made but the chat carried on as normal.

At this point the door has ruined my concentration. For some reason I keep looking back over to the cupboard door when after a few glances back I see the dam thing bow out. Iâ€™m freaked, but still relatively calm as maybe itâ€™s a thin door and the draft behind it was strong enough to bend it...??

A few minutes later the meeting ends and everyone leaves the room and I go over to the door to see how thin it is.. or in this case isnâ€™t. Basically, it was a solid wood door about an inch thick! :-/

That and a flaming vortex that parallels another universe in my cupboard, but everyone has one of those right?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> I'd love to see the video of the Russian cold war research into ESP, etc.


so was it the Russians that developed ESP ??? how come their cars still handle like pooh ?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I did the same again, bent down to pick up a box and was rooted to the spot...
> 
> I then made myself stand up and turn around... this was made easier because I had just done it.
> 
> ...


That is really scary. 36 hours working!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The following weekend me and one other did a 48 shift...midday Saturday till midday Monday... :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> The following weekend me and one other did a 48 shift...midday Saturday till midday Monday... Â :-/


So do you sleep during that time? 
I cannot even imagine working for more than 12 hours. For a start I wouldnt be productive because I would be too obsessed with wanting to escape...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

no sleep!

plenty of long coffee breaks, red bull and pro-plus...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> The following weekend me and one other did a 48 shift...midday Saturday till midday Monday... Â :-/


sounds like one of my 50 hour benders


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> no sleep!
> 
> plenty of long coffee breaks, red bull and pro-plus...


...and hallucinations.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ...and the inevitable hallucinations.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> The following weekend me and one other did a 48 shift...midday Saturday till midday Monday... Â :-/


What on earth do you do for a living to do such long hours like that?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And you see... that's my point!! I HAD put it all down to this, until 2 other guys who had no idea about what I had "seen", also experienced something freaky.

I then had to consider more obvious answers...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just something to stop me getting fat and lazy, while a proper job came along...



> What on earth do you do for a living to do such long hours like that?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Our brains are very powerful and can generate visions and illusions that are not present. Ideas come out from your brain that are so vivid, but makes you think they were real.


I can't say I've ever seen a Ghost for real. But occasionally I've had a really vivid dream that starts to get out of control. I've realised it's a dream, and told myself it's time to wake up. Upon waking, I've opened my eyes and for a few moment's I still see whatever was in the dream right in front of me - even after deliberately blinking my eyes!

Similarly I've been having one of those luxury fantasy dreams Â  Â - and really enjoying it - and then woken up Â  
I've tried as hard as I can to go back to sleep and get back 'into' the dream - it never works does it? :

Some people use their faith to expalin away strange events, but I very much believe that we are living in a scientific world. I'd like to think that there is some sort of ESP force out there. I've had a few strange experiences. I've been sitting in the car with my wife, talking about a song, and then it becomes the very next song played on the radio Â  I've picked up the phone to call someone - and they are already on the end of the line - they'd called me. How can that 'deja-vu / I've been here before' feeling, that you get now and again, be explained?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's easy. It's just a bug in the matrix. :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> That's easy. It's just a bug in the matrix. Â :


I know. Or a re-sync with the parallel universe :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Similarly I've been having one of those luxury fantasy dreams Â  Â - and really enjoying it - and then woken up Â
> I've tried as hard as I can to go back to sleep and get back 'into' the dream - it never works does it? Â :....................................................................
> 
> . How can that 'deja-vu / I've been here before' feeling, that you get now and again, be explained?


Put it all down to the drugs. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> And you see... that's my point!! I HAD put it all down to this, until 2 other guys who had no idea about what I had "seen", also experienced something freaky.
> 
> I then had to consider more obvious answers...


But what if these two guys were on some medication or they were smoking weird things or they were in a very long shift themselves? What if all was a dream? After a few hours you fell asleep and this was a bad nightmare?

Have you ever watched Scooby Doo? ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Have you ever watched Scooby Doo? Â ;D


You mean the ghost was some disgruntled customer who decided to dress up like a ghost in an attempt to scare the factory into closure? When are they supposed to rip of the mask?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You mean the ghost was some disgruntled customer who decided to dress up like a ghost in an attempt to scare the factory into closure? When are they supposed to rip of the mask?


 ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not seen one, but definitely heard one and felt much of the same coldness that NuTTs experienced.


----------

